# please help mill dog, adult maltese



## alishal (Mar 3, 2011)

I knew I shouldnt have bought her but she was so sad and pitiful looking. Zoe is a 3 year old ckc registered maltese. I am sure used only for breeding. My daughter wanted a dog and I saw maltese for 100 dollars I jumped on it and then we pullled up and omg the number of dogs were awful she had all small breeds in cages together. Here comes out Zoe so sweet looking. So we took her out of that mess. She is so shy she runs from us stays in her dog bed will not move will pee and poop in it. She also does not know what a leash is she freaks out if I put it on her. I am at my ends rope I have read every book I could find searched he web and nothing helps she will not even take a treat from us. I will take her out to potty every 30 min she will not I bring her back in and she goes as soon as i set her down or waits til she gets back to her bed. I did not know it was this hard and my daughter is heart broken she will not even look at her and it breaks natalies heart. Is there any hope any tips at all I am doing what all the books say to do nothing is working. we have had her for 2 weeks


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

That's pretty normal behavior considering her previous life. She lived in a cage (her bed) and this is where she went potty. It is very normal that she feels most comfortable staying in her space and going potty there. 
I find for these dogs a lot of the comfort we give them is by giving them appropriate feedback with out body language. You will need to find someone adept at handling such cases to help you IN PERSON. I would start by asking your vet for a referral to a veterinary behaviorist. 
Has she been to your vet yet? She really needs to go and have a proper work up done. She may not be in the healthiest shape and that may not be helping. If she hasn't been spayed I'd get it done ASAP - dogs in poor condition are more likely to have serious uterine infections. Getting her healthy is the first step to bonding with her. 
As far as potty training, I find the first step is to ensure the dog is not sitting in their mess. If she has a special place she likes her bed, set up a small pen (2x2) - take up the bed and put down a pee pad on a regular basis. Some people use doggy diapers. Some people use a pen with wire so any excrement falls through. The idea is for the dog to learn they don't need to sit in their mess. This is the first step. 
Is she eating? Hand feeding (she doesn't need to do anything, don't think of it that way) is a great bonding experience. No pressure, no eye contact, sit off to the side and slowly reach back and behind to set the food in front of her (you may have to work up to her taking it off your hand). 
Experiment a little and find if massage is relaxing to her. Gentle, quiet massage (let her stay in her safe spot) is another way to bond and get her use to touch. 
I'm sure more people will have more suggestions for you. I've just found giving good feedback, and making my expectations baby steps really helps. The first few tiny steps are the hardest, but they snowball and get easier and easier as you go.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

You have take on the task of rehabilitating a badly abused and neglected dog. JMM is the best person to listen to, she is an expert here.

None of the usual dog training advise will apply to your pup. Definitely get a trainer with experience to guide you and your daughter about what to do. Your $100 dog has just become a lot more expensive. The good news is you have saved a life and given your dog a chance that she never would have had without you.

lots of members here rescue Maltese so if you keep posting about your journey you'll get the best feedback you could find anywhere. I'll say a prayer for your pup and your family.

All the best, mary Anna


Ps, when you search the Internet look for training abused and neglected dogs


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You need to contact some of the gals that strictly do puppymill rescue's and go on line and join. I belong to Puppymill rescue and they helped me a lot with an old mill dog that I rescued. 
The main thing you need to have is patience and lots of time to help her. She spent 3 yrs in a small cage so it may take 3 yrs to undo that damage. The suggestion to put her in a pen with pee pads and her water and food is good to get her out of the small crate. 
Please contact the Mill rescue gals for advice to help her or if you cant work it though then to surrender her to a home that can. It is a long hard job sometimes, but is so rewarding when you do see progress. good luck. Edie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It takes a very special home to work with a puppymill rescue dog. Think of the life that she has lead -- no love, no touch by human hands, no room to romp and be a dog, no toys, no friends -- just constant breeding from the time she was a baby -- and that's only the 1st 3 years of her life.

As said before, baby steps and patience are the key. And she may never be completely normal. These 1st 3 years of her life may have truly damaged her emotionally. I sincerely hope this isn't the case.

I do, however, agree with Edie that seeing even a little progress is so very, very rewarding.

However, if you don't have the patience or willingness to help this sweet little girl, then I would encourage you to get in touch with a Maltese Rescue organization and surrender her. Edie can help guide you to a Rescue.

I completely understand that you wanted to get a dog for your daughter and may have believed that once you got the fluff away from the puppymill, everything would go well. This can, as you are learning, be a very, very long journey and isn't nearly as simple as putting the fluff into a loving home.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Late to the party but I've had one like that. She'd been locked in a plastic crate all day every day, and most evenings too since "putting a fence around the yard would ruin the look.":angry:

I put the crate in the quietest corner of the house and removed the door. Then I brought in a young, rowdy puppy to help me. This puppy knew where to potty, so she "told" her what to do. I had to go back to newspapers, and put them about 2 feet from her door. The poor thing was afraid to step on the carpet, but the puppy eventually drew her in and she accidentally walked on it -- then gave me the freak out look. I was careful not to react in any way. She went on it again and again, until they were chasing each other all around.

Don't get me wrong, all that took like 3-4 months. Some of the behaviors stayed with her....but the worst ones (pottying and the biggest fears) were gone after about 2 years. RIP Chelsea.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not trying to be the bad guy here, but if you feel you do not have the time or choose to not do the work that goes with such a badly abused and neglected dog then please turn her over to a good reputable maltese rescue so they can find her the proper home.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have no more advice but I do understand how difficult this can be for you. I completely agree with what everyone has said. Good luck to you and thank you for getting this poor dog out of that mill. If you decide to turn her over to a rescue, they can help to rehabilitate her and she will have a good chance at finding a forever home.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It takes a long time to rehab a neglected dog. It took us months and I mean like 7 months to get Bitsy to not be afraid,to not snap at us if we disturned her sleep and to house train her. It took months for get her to trust enough to give her a belly rub,or to get a kissie. I've had her over a year and she just started letting us hold her on her back like a baby.
She's getting so playful now,it's almost like she was raised w/ us,but it took almost 7 months to see even the slightest improvements and I'm home all day to work w/ her...
I applaud you for rescuing her. It will take a long time and a lot of patience...
Do you have any one who is specialized in animal behaviour? Might want to look to a rescue,maybe if you can donate some time or other ways to help,they might be able to help you rehabilitate her.
Don't give up just yet.

Also,please consider reporting the place you got her from...sounds like it's a breeding grounds...pardon the bad pun,for more than pups,but for misery as well.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

OMG, you are in such a difficult place right now. Given the conditions she came from it is no surprise your new dog is acting this way. If you took a child out of similar conditions you wouldn't expect it to act normal either. While I completely understand you wanting to take her out of that horrible situation, giving the idiot who "raised" her money is only reinforcing what he/she is doing. Please DO report this "breeder", it may help other innocent lives. If you have the time, if you are a stay at home mom, I would strongly encourage you to continue to work with her with all the resources previously given to you in other posts. You will be rewarded with an extremely loyal dog, eventually. Your dog WILL get better, but it will take time. Also, I think this is quite an opportunity to teach your daughter about the dangers/horrors of puppy mills and to do what we can to prevent them. Good luck.


----------

